# Veritas Custom Planes - more than a review



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

One thing lead to another, and I wrote a series of articles … four in all.

It just seemed to flow in that direction.

It began with the idea that if one could design a plane of their dream, what what they include? Lee Valley recently released the Custom Bench Plane concept, and I have a jointer and a smoother. I also have a bunch of parts … and together they offer the opportunity to explore different combinations. And then compare these with BU equivalents and Stanley equivalents ….....

You get the message. It became bigger than Ben Hur.

I'd like the articles to be a springboard for discussion here. Some of it is old stuff, but there is also new stuff. I can add, modify, include what is written to the articles.

1. Introduction: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/VeritasCustomPlanes1.html

2. Designing a Plane: tips on choosing and tuning: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/VeritasCustomPlanes2.html

3. Designing a Plane: Knobs and Handles - or how we really use a plane! : http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/VeritasCustomPlanes3.html

4. To Chipbreak or Not to Chipbreak: frog angle choice : http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/VeritasCustomPlanes4.html

Happy New Year and …

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

An interesting bunch of material, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Very interesting! Thanks Derek.


----------



## ligna (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for your detailed review, especially all ergonomic considerations which make your review so rare and invaluable. Now, if you were like me limited in the number of plane you use and want to take very thick cuts, how the custom plane would react ? I ask this because my experience with my Veritas bdla jack plane is that the blade extension is limited by the adjustable mouth. Also the cap screw is not long enough to go deep into its hole and the blade wobble when the plane is push hardly into the wood. 
In other words, with the Bailey pattern the blade can be deeply extended outside the sole and the plane can be used as a scrub plane. For those who work is soft wood that could be taken into consideration. Can we do that with the custom Veritas plane? Again tks n rgds


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Derek, these are great write ups. I have favorited this topic for future reference. Thank you!!!


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

> Thanks for your detailed review, especially all ergonomic considerations which make your review so rare and invaluable. Now, if you were like me limited in the number of plane you use and want to take very thick cuts, how the custom plane would react ? I ask this because my experience with my Veritas bdla jack plane is that the blade extension is limited by the adjustable mouth. Also the cap screw is not long enough to go deep into its hole and the blade wobble when the plane is push hardly into the wood.
> In other words, with the Bailey pattern the blade can be deeply extended outside the sole and the plane can be used as a scrub plane. For those who work is soft wood that could be taken into consideration. Can we do that with the custom Veritas plane? Again tks n rgds
> 
> - ligna


The Custom planes are bevel down, just like the Bailey pattern. You use the chipbreaker to control tearout, as with the Bailey planes. You can take deep cuts, unlike the bevel up planes.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

